# Audio Bitrate



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So just to clarify, is CD music really better quality than DVD? From a technical standpoint...

The bitrate of CD's is 1411kbps right?

But AC-3 audio has a maximum bit rate of 448 for 5.1 channels.
DTS with 48khz sample rate has a bit rate of 754.5kbps.

So does that mean from purely a technical standpoint that the cd is capable of higher audio quality than dvd?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Exactly correct

Compared to compressed audio formats true/raw CD quality is actually really really good


----------



## Pio2001 (Jul 6, 2016)

DVD video allows 4 possible audio formats : PCM, MP2, Dolby Digital and DTS. the 3 laters are lossy, but the first one is lossless.
The maximum bitrate allowed is 6144 kbps.
Thus it is possible on a DVD video to have a stereo audio track in PCM 96 kHz 24 bits (4600 kbps). Which is technically superior to CD.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Pio2001 said:


> DVD video allows 4 possible audio formats : PCM, MP2, Dolby Digital and DTS. the 3 laters are lossy, but the first one is lossless.
> The maximum bitrate allowed is 6144 kbps.
> Thus it is possible on a DVD video to have a stereo audio track in PCM 96 kHz 24 bits (4600 kbps). Which is technically superior to CD.


I believe content in PCM on these are called DVD-A discs for DVD-audio, and they are extremely rare :frown:

I have a couple 96/24 and DTS-ES DVD music albums, but yeah, they are a novelty at best. There is not a lot of content out there mastered or released or recorded at the higher resolution.


----------

